# Let's see those Phyllobates!



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

Much of the focus in this hobby is on frogs from the genus Dendrobates (not that there's anything wrong with that...). However, there are plenty of other fantastic and rather "unsung" species from other genera as well, even though they tend to receive less attention.

So, let's see some pics of all those Phyllobates spp. in your care!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Darren Meyer Orange Terriblis Female. Looking for a male










Mint ALA Under the Canopy Farms.

Enjoy!!!
Dave[/img]


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Lugs anyone?










Enjoy!

-J


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

titus, what kind of frog is that? i've never really looked into phyllobates, they look really cute!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Vittatus


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

My mints:


















Yellow terribilis:











aurotaenia "green stripe" :


















Lugubris: 









I like this pic because it gives you an idea of the size compared to a hydei, a common misconception is that phyllobates are large frogs. 


Vittatus:


















Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful aurotaenia and vittatus, Ed! Is the pic of your lugubris pretty representative of its coloration in person?


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah, it is pretty accurate for mine. If you look at Justin's his are much more yellow, I see similar variation in my vitattus. 
Here is a better dorsal view: 








Ed


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Here is a shot of my orange terribilis. Man, I love these frogs! They are so bold and fun to watch.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Bicolor

























Terriblis


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

one of my vittatus


----------



## Joe Nickerson (Nov 14, 2004)

*Orange Terribilis*










*This one is not in focus, but I do like it, as it shows the male and female together*








[/b]


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

awesome photos everybody. this is really making me want some phyllobates, i'm lovin those bicolors


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

Yesterday I went to the Mississippi museum in Dubeque,Iowa and low and behold they had some mantellas and some dartfrogs there in an exibit.I met a guy there who is a professional photographer that was there taking pics of frogs and invited him to come to my place and take some pics. He about wet himself !!!
Anyway, I don't have a very good camera so it will be fun to have him come over and get some good pics of my frogs.
Just thought I'd share this with you'll and hope to get some pics of my bicolors and vitt's on here soon.
Mark W.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

My three guys from Rich Frye


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Mint Terribilis (from Scott Menigoz of Phrogs-n-Phelsuma) from froglet to subadult:


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Some of the others:

Bicolor









Lugubris


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is one of my new bicolors...


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Beautiful pic Rob!


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Great photos everyone. Corey I love how you showed the "picture timeline" and how they changed so much from froglets to subadults.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice bicolor! Kleinhanz, where did they come from? The petshop killed mine before I even got to take them home


----------



## Robin P (Oct 23, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

Some of mine.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

> Nice bicolor! Kleinhanz, where did they come from?


I picked up a proven trio from Mark Wilson on this board. I believe he may have some tads or froglets from these guys still in his care. These bicolors are more beautiful than I could hope for, and Mark was the nicest guy to work with. Thanks Mark!!


Great pictures everyone!!


----------



## Tom V (Jan 4, 2006)

I just skimmed the surface so far on Phyllobates, but I'd like to devote a little bit of permanent space to them in the future. I have one vittatus and one aurotaenia, both young and purchased from Mike Shrom.

(older pictures)


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I told them......"Everyone line up for a picture!"


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

kleinhanz said:


> I picked up a proven trio from Mark Wilson on this board. I believe he may have some tads or froglets from these guys still in his care. These bicolors are more beautiful than I could hope for, and Mark was the nicest guy to work with.


I got a group of offspring from Mark's bicolors last spring. They grew up to be spectacular frogs. Hope you keep them producing.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice picture rozdaboff, thanks for sharing. I'll do my best to keep the parents happy


----------



## JBR (May 8, 2006)

jason that is an awesome picture


>


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

AZDR Orange Terribilis (yellowed out a bit by the pic):









I really enjoyed photographing these guys... I opened up the tank and started photographing the one on the "hut" (pictured) just to have two others come running (hopping?) to check out the action... one was looking at my screen and clamoring about by camera while the one on the hut I was photographing was chill as anything lol. :lol: 

AZDR bicolor "terribilis morph":








Different than the gold bicolor I pictured earlier... as more of the solid coloration like terribilis going on but the body shape of the bicolor... I believe this was the frog that had the species confusion (imported as terribilis but were bicolor or some such thing).

I love having "timeline" pics of the development of the mints (same basic deal in all the terribilis morphs, and bicolor) and the "out of the water" pics shows their clear relation to other phyllobates - they all have the same pattern right out of the water! The bicolor, terribilis, and wide banded auros just "fill in" to varying degrees as they age - but a lot of people who've only seen adult pics get a shock when they get froglets that don't look like the adults!


----------



## Danyal (Apr 15, 2006)

those are some of the most beautiful frogs i've ever seen, i'm not a big fan of terriblis or bicolours because of their simple colours(apparently not the case when they're young) but the others are really pretty. are they as bold as their bigger brothers?


----------

